

Show HN: Area301.com – Free Intelligent Leads Aggregator for Web Developers - kull
http://www.area301.com

======
kull
About the project (From the Author)

History:

\-----------------

I am a web developer finding new clients on job listing websites (CL, Elance,
Guru, Smashing Magazine just to name a few) and I find it time consuming to go
from one site to another looking for leads. Most of those sites do not have
good search functionality, and reading new postings via RSS does not fix the
situation.

There are also many spammy posts on all of those sites and over the years I
learned how to easily spot time wasters and fake postings.

Execution:

\-----------------

I decided to create a site which will:

get data from job listing websites ==> analyze this data and try to eliminate
suspicious posts, detect quality of leads etc. ==> store this filtered data in
a database ==> display it in a user friendly format

I created this tool and called it AREA301 and I use it myself when searching
for new web design clients. I have opened it up to the public and let other
web developers use it. It is free to use.

I already have more than 100 active users and I address any issues they find
as fast as I can.

I am looking for feedback about the idea, landing page design and the
functionality of the tool itself.

Link: [http://www.area301.com/](http://www.area301.com/)

